# *UPDATE* Pixma Pro 1 Series? [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 23, 2011)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; margin: 70px 0 0 0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/09/pixma-pro-1-series-cr2/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 -50px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/09/pixma-pro-1-series-cr2/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/09/pixma-pro-1-series-cr2/"></a></div>
<p><strong>New Pixmas

</strong>A series called “Pixma Pro 1″ printers are apparently to be launched sometime in the next 6 weeks. There may have been something lost in translation on the “series” of printers, it could just be one called Pixma Pro 1.</p>
<p><strong>Features

</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><strong><span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-weight: normal;">Clean lines in design</span></strong></li>
<li><strong><span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-weight: normal;">No LCD screen</span></strong></li>
<li><strong><span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-weight: normal;">12 Cartridges</span></strong></li>
<li><strong><span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-weight: normal;">A new type of coating cartridge? I didn’t understand exactly what was meant.</span></strong></li>
<li><strong><span class="Apple-style-span" style="font-weight: normal;">Announcement within 6-7 weeks</span></strong></li>
</ul>
<p>I’ve been hearing about 12 cartridge printers for a while now, we’ll see. The source is good on this one.</p>
<p><strong>*UPDATE*

</strong>There was another printer that was supposed to be announced last spring and never was.</p>
<blockquote><p>The printer that was supposed to be launched last spring was code named ‘Renoir’ and was basically a 9500 (pigment ink), but it has a unique design.</p>
<p>The ink is in the base, so it doesn’t add weight to the print head. The ink then goes via tubes to the print head. Since the head is not weighted down, the ‘Renoir’ can print at extremely high speed.</p></blockquote>
<p>No word whether or not this printer or technology will reach market.

<strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## blacktiger0802 (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Pixma Pro 1 Series? [CR2]*



> The source is good on this one.



Haha LOL. Are your sources are bullshit. You keep on saying "oh new stuff is going to come" but you post rumors with ridiculous false information. People have given up on this site because all you post are rumors where less than 50% come into fruition. 

You should think twice before posting. Post something based on CONCRETE EVIDENCE, not what some "source" tells you because hell, I could become "a source". You have some shitty sources...


----------



## oilbeefhooked (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Pixma Pro 1 Series? [CR2]*

Hey blacktiger I like the BS rumors on this site. Why don't you go to anther site if you don't like this one haha lol


----------



## UncleFester (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Pixma Pro 1 Series? [CR2]*

I'd love to see a high-end inkless system w/wifi.


----------



## Bokehmon (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Pixma Pro 1 Series? [CR2]*



blacktiger0802 said:


> > The source is good on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the sight is called canon rumors for a reason... if you want fact, go to the official canon website... lolol


----------



## Stuart (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Pixma Pro 1 Series? [CR2]*

Its fun to mull some of these rumour ideas around - i'm wondering if 12 tanks gives great quality or just means it now costs twice as much as the printer to replace all the tanks and make the clone ink makers job more difficult. 
Come on Canon, we use you products as they are good quality, but you seem to be using us as a cash machine for ink cartridge prices :-(


----------



## dstppy (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Pixma Pro 1 Series? [CR2]*

What . . . no calculator mice? ;D

I guess this sort of makes sense for how long they've been pushing the free (or almost free) printers with rebate.

For some reason, I've never trusted home (color) printers. I guess it's just the years-and-years of certain companies selling printers at a loss just to whack you on ink. A non-proprietary standard on ink/refill mediums would be reassuring, but I don't expect that to happen any time soon.


----------



## nikkito (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Pixma Pro 1 Series? [CR2]*

canon, please, no printers, we want new DSLRs 

by the way, printers never work when we most need them. ;D


----------



## Tarrum (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Pixma Pro 1 Series? [CR2]*



blacktiger0802 said:


> > The source is good on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please show me where you got the info that people have given up on this site. You're nothing but an idiot online who can't appreciate the site and leave bad comments. Go ruin your life not someone else's.


----------



## Heidrun (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Pixma Pro 1 Series? [CR2]*

I would love this one if it could produce smashing 24" pictures with a very low cost prints. And offcourse if the prize is below 2000 dollars


----------



## Bob Howland (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Pixma Pro 1 Series? [CR2]*

How often do the printers have to be used to keep the nozzles from clogging up??

How long are the ink tanks good for after they have been opened? 

And how much does a full set of ink tanks cost?


----------



## dstppy (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Pixma Pro 1 Series? [CR2]*



UncleFester said:


> I'd love to see a high-end inkless system w/wifi.


Maybe they could license the tech from these guys:
http://egg-bot.com/


----------



## t.linn (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Pixma Pro 1 Series? [CR2]*



Bob Howland said:


> How often do the printers have to be used to keep the nozzles from clogging up??
> 
> How long are the ink tanks good for after they have been opened?
> 
> And how much does a full set of ink tanks cost?



Those are the key questions, aren't they? I don't mind paying $2k for a 24" printer if they could come up with a solution for expired ink and clogged nozzles. I don't print that often and when I do I just want things to work.

I'll say one other thing. I hope speed isn't the primary area of improvement for the new printer because that is the lowest priority for me. When I'm evaluating a photo printer I don't even consider that spec.


----------



## DavidStanley (Sep 24, 2011)

I would like to see it with high lenses.


Photography Courses Online


----------

